# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Nachtelijk zweten

## Enna

Hoi,
Ik heb een vraagje over,.. de titel zegt het al
Sinds een week of.. 2? of zoiets zweet ik snachts echt belachelijk veel. Ik word iedere nacht een keer wakker en ben dan overal drijfnat/bezweet, echt druppels in m`n nek, op m`n buik overal. Ik verplaats dan naar een andere plek in m`n bed en draai m`n deken om omdat alles vochtig en onprettig is.
Ik maakte me er niet zo`n zorgen om maar vraag me nu toch af of het normaal is. Ik word steeds erg vermoeid wakker, meer dan voorheen. Waarom zou het kunnen zijn?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Enna,

Ik heb zo het één en ander opgezocht over jouw probleem, wanneer je langer dan 2 à 3 weken last van dit hebt zou het misschien handig zijn om eens naar je huisarts te gaan.
Hij is natuurlijk nog steeds degene met de meeste kennis :Wink: 
Als het echt heel erg is zijn er wel operaties die je kunt ondergaan tegen dit probleem, (al lijkt me dit niet 1 van de beste opties, is natuurlijk alleen een optie als het écht niet anders kan). 
Daarom zou ik zeggen breng eens een bezoekje aan je huisarts als je dat nog niet gedaan hebt.

liefs,

----------


## Enna

Hoi  :Smile: 
Bedankt voor je antwoord.
Aan operaties wil ik niet denken hoor.. zo lang is het er nu ook weer niet. Ik vroeg me gewoon af waar het van kon komen. Misschien gaat het wel gewoon over. Ik wacht nog even denk ik, als het lang duurt ga ik wel naar de dokter dan.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Haha ja dat dacht ik ookal :Wink:  operaties zijn dr meestal alleen voor de echt extremere gevallen. Het is misschien wel handig om even af te wachten ik had op internet al gevonden dat als je er korter dan 2 à 3 weken last van zou hebben het waarschijnlijk vanzelf over zou gaan, gaat het echt langer duren is het misschien wel handig om je huisarts in te lichten :Wink: 

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

> Hoi,
> Ik heb een vraagje over,.. de titel zegt het al
> Sinds een week of.. 2? of zoiets zweet ik snachts echt belachelijk veel. Ik word iedere nacht een keer wakker en ben dan overal drijfnat/bezweet, echt druppels in m`n nek, op m`n buik overal. Ik verplaats dan naar een andere plek in m`n bed en draai m`n deken om omdat alles vochtig en onprettig is.
> Ik maakte me er niet zo`n zorgen om maar vraag me nu toch af of het normaal is. Ik word steeds erg vermoeid wakker, meer dan voorheen. Waarom zou het kunnen zijn?




Hoi Enna,

Het zou eventueel een hormonenkwestie kunnen zijn. (bv: menopauze) Ik weet tuurlijk niet hoe oud (jong) je bent, maar nachtelijk zweten komt ook hierbij dus vaak voor. Ga als het te lang duurt gewoon langs je huisarts. Beter het zekere voor het onzekere nemen.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Enna

Ik ben 24  :Smile:  dus de menopauze is het niet lijkt me. Maar misschien wel de menstruatie periode. Ik heb het nooit eerder gehad maar ik las ergens dat je dan ook veel kan zweten s'nachts.

----------


## katje45

> Ik ben 24  dus de menopauze is het niet lijkt me. Maar misschien wel de menstruatie periode. Ik heb het nooit eerder gehad maar ik las ergens dat je dan ook veel kan zweten s'nachts.


Hallo Enna,

Klopt! Voordat je menstruatie begint daalt je oestrogeen gehalte in je bloed en als je daar gevoelig voor bent kan je last hebben van nachtelijk zweten. Hou het in de gaten, en bij twijfel contact openemen bij je huisarts.

----------


## Enna

Het is over!
Ik denk dat het aan m`n menstruatie heeft gelegen, eerder had ik het nooit, en het duurde wel langer dan m`n menstruatie zelf. Maar het is over  :Smile: 
Misschien had ik er ook een beetje verhoging bij ofzo, ik voelde me ook erg moe.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee!!

Nou dat is nog eens goed nieuws!
en nu maar hopen dat het weg blijft :Smile: 


liefs,

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook vaak last van nachtelijk zweten.
Ik heb dat ooit 's vermeld aan een arts en die liet meteen een volledig bloedonderzoek afnemen...schijnt dat nachtelijk zweten een symptoom van bepaalde ziektes kan zijn..oa suikerziekte (de rest ben ik vergeten,maar was vrij serieus wat ik hoorde),dus als iemand hier last van heeft,krijgt,of terugkrijgt...laat het je arts weten en laat je bloed onderzoeken!!! Beter een bloedonderzoek dat aangeeft dat alles in orde is en het zweten 'onschuldig' is dan te lang met een ziekte rondlopen en er te laat achterkomen!!
Xx

----------


## Enna

Ik snap het, dankjewel. Ik zal er aan denken áls het terug komt. 
Was het bij jou in orde?

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,gelukkig wel  :Wink: 
Xx

----------


## Enna

Het is weer terug, maar het loopt nu wel vrij duidelijk samen met m`n menstruatie. Voorheen had ik het dus nooit, misschien word ik oud :P
Een bloedonderzoek laten doen lijkt me in dit geval niet meer nodig toch?

Goed dat er bij jou ook niets aan de hand was.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Enna,

Bedoel je dat je nu het zweten hebt 's nachts, én dat je ongesteld bent? Want in dat geval zou ik dan gewoon afwachten tot je menstruatie weer over is, en dan kijken of je het nog steeds hebt, heb je het daarna weer een paar weken lang kun je in ieder geval altijd nog je bloed laten onderzoeken.

Groetjes,

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Enna,

Nachtelijk zweten tijdens je menstruatie is gelukkig niet zorgwekkend.
Heb het momenteel ook,lastig maar te overkomen  :Wink: 

Gaat het nog steeds goed verder?
Sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

ook ik had veel last van overmatige transpiratie s,nachts.
ik zit wel in overgang en heb hormonen gekregen, sindsdien is het stukken minder

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb daar ook geregelt last van.
nier iedere nacht, maar wel vaak en het gekke is dat dan alleen mijn boven benen bezweet zijn.
denk ook de overgang, want dat is bij mij ook begonnen.

----------

